# Selling rabbit hutches...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am very much considering making some 6 x 2 x 2 hutches to sell, as I love building and I have had lots of practice on hutches in the past with my lot 

They are all so expensive to buy and I have worked out (roughly) what I could make them for and could sell them for quite a bit under the average asking price, just don't know how I would sell them or post them yet, lol, making them is the easy part 

Do you think it would be worth it? What would you want the hutch to be like, is standard mesh area and bed area, wooden back, and sides OK, or would it need to be a bit different? Is putting lino on the floor worth it or would owners just want to do that themselves?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a great thing to do! Can't think of anything better than a hutch built by someone who knows exactly what bunnies need! Good luck!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup I would say standard mesh area and bedding area. I think it's a fab idea! And at least you will be safe in the knowledge that each bun that gets one of your hutches will at least have some room, :thumbup: when they might well otherwise have had some small 3ft long hutch


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, I know what they need and what size is suitable, I just don't know how I would sell them once I made them, lol. 

I started to really think about it after I helped a friend build up a flatpack "rabbit hutch" on Monday for her guinea pigs. It was a "chalet" and looked huge on the picture but when it was together it was 4ft long, thats it, and it cost her £75!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Just give me a PM we need a new hutch anyway the other ones full of damp and little bugs. 
No seriously maybe make a website selling them? You will have to pay business tax and all that maybe, I`m not sure because I don`t really have proper ownership of my site, my brother sorts all that stuff out 
Or sell them on ebay? Like as a business?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

sounds like a great idea hun, nothing worse than buying a hutch and finding its not as big as you thought xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm afraid I would need it delivered. I sometimes hate living in the middle of no where.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What a fab idea!
I think that just a basic mesh door and bed area with solid door would be good, stick to basics for now and if things go well you could think about expanding and making more elaborate hutches 

Out of interest, how much roughly would you be selling them for?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I worked out that I could sell them for £90-100 without too much problem, if I can manage to make them cheaper then maybe a bit less, as I've just worked it out roughly based on what Ive made for myself.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I would definitely be interested as I cannot find anywhere here that sells 6ft and any that I can get online don't post to N.I. I expect that it would be quite expensive to have it shipped all the way to Belfast though so doubt it would be economical to post here from yours Heidi.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Oh I would definitely be interested as I cannot find anywhere here that sells 6ft and any that I can get online don't post to N.I. I expect that it would be quite expensive to have it shipped all the way to Belfast though so doubt it would be economical to post here from yours Heidi.


Its worth looking into Jax I think


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well let me know if you find out if you can get them posted here, I'd be really interested x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

that sounds like a great idea i always find it hard to find a hutch thats big enough for the buns with out paying loads and loads i think lino would be a great idea too


----------

